# extension jpeg not allowed.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Getting this when trying to upload some pictures, I have to crop them slightly and save them again to get them to upload. Anyone know what that's all about?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Usually because size, data wise is too big, as you have found out by cropping it.
Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Usually because size, data wise is too big, as you have found out by cropping it.
> Hoggy.


It was 119kb hoggy.

I'll crop it and post the last one I tried to post.

Here's the error I got.










Cropped it just so I could resave it, it was copy pasted from waks site.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Basically Brian you need to crop the image to the size you want to upload it at, then when you save it as a jpeg you need to set the amount of file compression to get the physical size of the file within forum limits. Depending on what software you use you should have a slider to set the amount of file compression before saving.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Usually because size, data wise is too big, as you have found out by cropping it.
> ...


Hi Brain, can't see your post as it's too big.. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
This may help next time.

http://www.picresize.com/

Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

igotone said:


> Basically Brian you need to crop the image to the size you want to upload it at, then when you save it as a jpeg you need to set the amount of file compression to get the physical size of the file within forum limits. Depending on what software you use you should have a slider to set the amount of file compression before saving.


I thought forum limit was 1mb. That picture was only 119kb


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have to crop every picture I put on here and it's a major pain in the backside!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I always upload photos to 'Photobucket' then just paste the link into the topic on this forum.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I just post photos via my phone as they are never too big.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe use .jpg instead of .jpeg..?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes "jpg" would have worked. The extension "jpeg" wasn't included in the list of allowed image types but essentially they are the same. The shortened "jpg" was originally the standard, as before longer file names were allowed in DOS (remember that?), shortening to three letter extensions allowed an extra letter in the file name but there's no need now so I've added it as an image type.

As a general point, the image size is limited, as particularly with mobile devices on a slow link, the user would see the page as very slow to load if all the images were the full size you can get on phone cameras these days.

I hope that helps. I've moved the thread to site support


----------

